# Lacquer/clear coat preferences



## Jozi (Aug 11, 2008)

I read/hear a lot about certain types of lacquer being hard to work on or very soft etc. With this in mind, what lacquer would you use if going for a respray?

Reason I ask is because I was talking to a guy about painting and when asked about different finishes he mentioned different types of lacquer. 

From a finishing pov which would be best or which in your experience hold their shine best? Or what should I be looking for in lacquer to make this something thats is nice (show car even) and durable thats going to last?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You may get different paint finishes, but it's worth remembering that a paint job will only be as good as the the prep work underneath it meaning.

Crap prep work= crap paint job

Prep work lots of hours spent getting it right= fantastic paint job

If I was going down the route of a respray and wanted it to have depth of gloss and have a stunning finish, I'd use glasurit lacquer, not the cheapest to buy but for durability and holding gloss levels its probably one of the best ive seen.

I know there's a few other sprayers on here, so in terms of laquer you may get a few mixed views on what they prefer, but you also have to remember every sprayer is different even tho the finished product will be the same. :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I would prefer a hard clear coat as it will be less prone to swirling plus it will look better for longer after being corrected or finished in the case of a fresh/new coat of clear.


----------



## Jozi (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm leaving the prep up to the painter. When he said different types of lacquer I thought he meant different but under the same brand, maybe a different blend/mix or what ever? I'm not sure he meant different brands although this may well be the case.

I thought a hard lacquer would be better also?! BMW is hard as far as I know? (Car is a BMW)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where I work were bmw approved and they installed a bmw mixing scheme, bmw clear lacquer.

That said even tho it's labeled up as bmw, it's actually Glasurit paint, but is as I said an expensive lacquer, and is hard and durable.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a bmw I've recently done at work using bmw pro clear lacquer.


----------



## Jozi (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe when he talked of bmw specific lacquer he meant the above. 

You haven't worked with eagean blue by any chance? There's a metallic bmw colour or a handa/acura pearl colour, not decided yet but I think I'll end up going with the pearl.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jozi said:


> Maybe when he talked of bmw specific lacquer he meant the above.
> 
> You haven't worked with eagean blue by any chance? There's a metallic bmw colour or a handa/acura pearl colour, not decided yet but I think I'll end up going with the pearl.


Yes mate I worked with Aegean blue before.

I'd ask the person that's doing your car if he plans on using bmw pro clear lacquer, as it's not available to the public and can only be ordered through bmw, my advice if to talk to the painter again find out exactly what he intends on using on your car, If you do and your unsure of what he means just ask mate.


----------

